# جهاز تفتيت حصى الكلى



## هتار ألجنيد (9 مارس 2009)

هذا مجهود متواضع عن جهازتفتيت حصى الكلى(Lithotripsy)
كلية ألمجتمع
صنعاء
قسم تكنولوجيا هندسه ألأجهزه ألطبيه


----------



## therarocky (9 مارس 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــور م/ هتار
وجــــزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## بوغالم (11 مارس 2009)

جــــزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## eng_mohand (27 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .............وشكرا


----------



## م التحبو (30 مارس 2009)

مشششششششششششششششكور اخوى 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم القريشي (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ع الملومات الرائعة


----------



## medical.eng89 (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير 
مشككككككككور


----------



## ENG Ahmad Abed (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية انا حابب اتعلم كل شي عن جهاز تفتيت الحصا لو عندك معلومات عنو ا حتي طريقة التركيب تبخلش علينا فيها
مشكووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## blackhorse (8 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## alaaroi1 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا صاحب البلاد على المجهود..............


----------



## المميز07 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووور أخوي ...
ويعطيك العافيهــ ،،،


----------

